

Show HN: Clipt – copy & paste across machines/VMs - Kyen
https://github.com/nasawa/clipt

======
Kyen
Clipt is a small and lightweight solution to using your clipboard across
multiple computers or VMs. By connecting to a central website or privately
hosted server, Clipt allows clients listening on specified IDs to receive text
and push it directly into your Operating System's clipboard.

My publicly-hosted server can be found here:
[http://clipt.azurewebsites.net/](http://clipt.azurewebsites.net/)

